# Psychisch welzijn > Geestelijke gezondheid >  Heb ik een vorm van autisme?

## Kasumi

Jaren geleden had ik eigenlijk een afspraak staan om te laten testen of ik misschien een vorm van autisme heb (er werd toen gedacht aan het syndroom van Asperger). In die tijd stond ik daar nogal negatief tegenover, dus ik heb het uiteindelijk nooit laten testen.

Nu loopt mijn leven niet echt super en ben ik aan het twijfelen geslagen. Als ik mezelf nu zou laten testen en er komt inderdaad een of andere stoornis uit, wat voor gevolgen zou dat dan voor mij hebben? 

Een nogal open vraag, maar ik vraag me vooral af wat voor gevolgen het op financieel gebied zou hebben (qua werk/uitkering) en of ik niet "gedwongen" een bepaalde behandeling krijg opgedrongen bijvoorbeeld.

Wat zijn de voor- en nadelen van zo'n labeltje?

----------


## MissMolly

Het gevolg is vooral dat jij weet wat er 'anders' gaat in je hersenen, waarom bepaalde dingen niet lekker lopen in je leven, en waar je valkuilen zitten. 

Als je weet wat je zwakke en sterke punten zijn, kan je daar gerichter mee om leren gaan, en kan je ook je werkomgeving en -indeling misschien een beetje aanpassen zodat het voor jou beter werkt.

In principe hoef je je baas niet te vertellen dat je Asperger hebt (als dat zo zou zijn). Het is geen ziekte, het is een andere manier van denken, voelen en reageren.En of daar nu een etiketje op zit of niet maakt weinig verschil. Asperger heeft ook zijn voordelen.

Albert Einstein had waarschijnlijk of ADHD of Asperger. Achteraf is het een beetje moeilijk na te gaan wat nu het meest waarschijnlijk is, maar hij had van allebei aardig wat symptomen, en zijn extreme scherpzinnigheid past bij zowel ADHD als Asperger.

Ik heb zelf ADHD (diagnose op mijn 43e) en ik ken iemand met Asperger (geen diagnose, maar een schoolvoorbeeld), en iemand die zelf denkt dat hij waarschijnlijk Asperger heeft, maar die ik eerder inschat als ADHD zonder uiterlijke hyperactiviteit.

Ik zou zeggen, zoek uit wat jou anders maakt, en probeer je voordeel te doen met dat inzicht. En welk etiketje daar bij hoort is eigenlijk bijzaak. Bij sommige etiketjes horen medicijnen die nog een extra steuntje in de rug kunnen geven om beter te functioneren, maar het inzicht zelf helpt ook al een heel stuk.

----------


## Kasumi

Bedankt voor je reactie. Zou je me wel of niet aanraden om het te laten testen?

Weet iemand ook of zo'n test geld kost (en zo ja, hoeveel of wordt het door de verzekering vergoed?)

----------


## MissMolly

Als je naar de instelling voor ambulante geestelijke gezondheidszorg gaat die vroeger als RIAGG bekend stond (ze hebben nu allemaal een eigen naam) wordt de diagnosestelling uit de AWBZ betaald. Je hebt dan wel een verwijzing van je huisarts nodig.
Je kan je ook laten doorverwijzen naar de afdeling psychiatrie van je lokale ziekenhuis.

Als je echt tegen problemen of beperkingen aanloopt die je hinderen in je functioneren, in je werk of je relaties, zou ik er zeker werk van maken.

----------


## MissMolly

Ik heb al mijn hele leven bepaalde problemen die ik niet kon verklaren, en op mijn 43e kreeg ik de diagnose ADHD. Ik heb nu medicatie, en doordat ik nu weet waar mijn gedrag en mijn emoties vandaan komen, kan ik ook beter inschatten wanneer ik overdreven of abnormaal reageer. Dat wil niet zeggen dat ik het altijd in de hand heb, maar ik kan er wel beter mee omgaan.
Ik weet nu ook dat ik bepaalde situaties moet proberen te vermijden.

----------


## Kasumi

Ik weet al wel dat ik mezelf sommige dingen niet aan moet doen (drukke feestjes enzo) maar qua werk vind ik het nu wel heel moeilijk worden. Bij elke baan moet je wel met andere mensen werken. Ik mag ook niet kieskeurig zijn, want ik moet gewoon een baan hebben. En al die mensen de hele dag om me heen, zorgt gewoon voor veel stress. Het voelt een beetje alsof ik vast zit en geen kant op kan.

----------


## MissMolly

Dan zou ik zeker achter een diagnose aangaan, want als je weet in welke hoek je je problemen moet zoeken, kan je veel gerichter therapie of coaching zoeken om je daarmee te helpen, en kan je ook gericht op een lotgenotenforum van gedachten wisselen met mensen die dezelfde aandoening hebben en dus tegen dezelfde problemen aanlopen.
Waarom zou je zelf het wiel opnieuw uit moeten vinden als anderen misschien al hulpmiddeltjes hebben gevonden om met die problemen of beperkingen om te gaan? En misschien hebben ze ook wel tips om de voordelen van je aandoening optimaal te benutten....

----------


## Kasumi

Als je het zo stelt, klinkt het inderdaad wel als een goed idee... toch twijfel ik. Ik ben in mijn betrekkelijk korte leventje (om en nabij de 30 lentes jong) al zoveel in contact geweest met verschillende hulpverleners, dat ik er een beetje heel erg genoeg van heb. Ik heb er eigenlijk gewoon geen vertrouwen in. Ik ben misschien ook te koppig hoor; ik denk vaak dat ik het zelf wel beter weet  :Embarrassment:

----------


## MissMolly

En een doorverwijzing vragen naar een psychiater die gespecialiseerd is in autisme, ADHD, PDD-NOS en aanverwante aandoeningen?
Alleen een psychiater mag officieel een diagnose stellen, en dat is een heel andere situatie dan het hulpverleningstraject.

----------


## meggie

hallo kasumi

ik lees jouw verhaal waarin je je afvraagt of je misschien een vorm van autisme hebt en of je over moet gaan tot een diagnose.

je bent nog jong ( rond de 30) en je schrijft dat je al verschillende hulpverleners hebt gehad. Waarschijnlijk niet met het gewenste resultaat.

Zelf werk ik met kinderen/volwassenen met een vorm van autisme. Het hebben van het "label" autisme is niet stigmatiserend. Vaak is het een hele opluchting als ze nu eindelijk weten wat er aan de hand is. Vaak hebben ze ook al diverse hulpverleners gehad maar deze konden hen ook niet helpen. Het krijgen van een pgb (persoonsgebonden budget) geeft hen dan extra ingangen om zorg /begeleiding op maat te kiezen

Mensen met autisme denken, voelen, waarnemen anders dan "gewone"mensen. Dit is misschien wel heel zwart /wit gezegd, maar hun waarnemingen zijn vanuit een autistisch brein, dus een andere perceptie.
Begeleiding die gericht is op de mens met een autistisch brein is een heel andere hulpverlening dan de reguliere.
Iemand met Asperger heeft veel unieke kwaliteiten die zeker in de begeleiding gebruikt kunnen worden
De NVA (nederlandse vereniging voor Autisme ) als ook Autisme Centraal (Belgie) hebben allerlei cusussen informatie, gespreksavonden etc op het gebied van Autisme.
Misschien kun je daar ook even op kijken.

ik wens je een mooie ontdekkingstocht.

Meggie

----------


## MissMolly

Precies....
"normale" mensen zien de wereld als rond, een ADHDer ziet een ovale wereld en een autist een eivormige.... Bij wijze van spreken dan.

Hoe je je omgeving ervaart is afhankelijk van hoe de signalen bij je binnenkomen en hoe je ze verwerkt. En dat gebeurt bij mensen met ADHD of autisme nu eenmaal anders.
Dus de manier waarop je de informatie van buitenaf moet benaderen, en waarop mensen jou het beste kunnen benaderen, is daarmee ook anders.

----------


## kramer

Een voordeel van het hebben van een officiele diagnose is dat je dan toegang hebt tot hulp. Bijv. een coach die je werkgever kan inlichten over autisme. Die je begeleidt met plannen en structuur aanbrengen. Maar je bent het niet verplicht. Je hoeft je werkgever niet te vertellen dat je autisme hebt. 

Mijn man heeft het syndroom van Asperger. Hij is pas op zijn 45e gediagnosticeerd. Na zoveel jaren van de ene baan na de andere en elkaar niet goed kunnen begrijpen is het nu heel fijn dat hij heel open is over zijn autisme. Hij kan ook heel goed aan omstanders uitleggen hoe hij alles om zich heen ervaart. Dat is vaak in zijn voordeel.

Onze zoon kreeg ook pas op latere leeftijd de diagnose PDD-NOS. Nu denken wij, hadden we het maar eerder geweten. Met de juiste begeleiding had hij wel zijn school af kunnen maken. Inmiddels heeft hij een coach en hopenlijk kan hij binnenkort toch verder gaan met een opleiding of zoeken naar een passende baan. 

Persoonlijk denk ik dat het hebben van een diagnose tot voordeel kan leiden. En dat je zelf daarna kunt beslissen of je het verteld aan de buitenwereld of niet.

----------


## MissMolly

Helemaal mee eens
Ik kreeg op mijn 43e de diagnose ADHD.
Had ik dat maar eerder geweten, dan had ik waarschijnlijk minder problemen gehad, en eerder hulp gehad.

Mijn leven is onnodig moeilijk geweest.

----------


## psychotherapeutjanschrans

Beste Kasumi,

de bijdrage van Meggie vind ik zeer waardevol.
Succes in je zoektocht!

Jan Schrans

----------

